# Anyone collect Standard Guage Passenger Cars?



## LoveTrains (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone collect Standard Guage Passenger Cars?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

LoveTrains said:


> Does anyone collect Standard Guage Passenger Cars?


PM sent


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't collect them but I do have the MTH Milwaukee standard guage passenger train. I set it up once in awhile on the floor and let it run around the layout.

Bill


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Passenger cars are fun. Prewar is an interesting period using all metal construction.


----------

